# What is the best car to use for Uber X



## Jeep Daddy (Jan 10, 2015)

Like the title says, I'd like to know what you guys think is the best car for driving Uber X? I drive in the Disneyland California and Los Angeles area.


----------



## Seastriper (Jul 1, 2015)

The one that doesn't start


----------



## SumGuy (Jul 29, 2015)

I can tell you I've had many pax say, "I'm glad you didn't pick me up in a Prius"


----------



## poopy (Jun 28, 2015)

Jeep Daddy said:


> I'd like to know what you guys think is the best car for driving Uber X?


Someone else's.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

poopy said:


> Someone else's.


Fast forward selector!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Pick your hybrid. My UberX customers like the Fusion hybrid. The Uber Taxi users complain that the air condition is too cold. I have had more than a few ask me to turn it off. This in a city that has had mostly ninety degree days and one hundred per cent humidity since mid May. We went right from a lingering winter to Summer, here.


----------



## OCDodgerFan (Jun 8, 2015)

My trusty Elantra does the job well. Some passengers have given unsolicited compliments on it!


----------



## lakesnake (Aug 2, 2015)

I use a 2011 Ford Fiesta Hatchback SES with black leather seats and trim. Riders are surprised to see leather in a small car. Handles well in traffic and in the rain. Freezing cold a/c, very important in Austin,Texas. A Focus might have been a larger option, but I'll wait and see.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

A stolen one.


----------



## Dave1224 (Aug 2, 2015)

If you are looking to buy, get a 2 year old 4 door in nice shape with good gas mileage and low mileage. You should be able to get about 4 years out of it. A new car will account for almost half of your car expenses. The more you can lower that number, the more money you can make.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Ford Dually. Theyre very spacious inside


----------



## OCDodgerFan (Jun 8, 2015)

I'm currently driving a rental while my car is in the shop. It's a Nissan Sentra, and I made a discovery with it: It's easier for me to get in and out it than my Elantra, because it's a little bigger. On that note, I'm thinking of upgrading to a Sonata next time around...


----------



## OCDodgerFan (Jun 8, 2015)

Optimus Uber said:


> Ford Dually. Theyre very spacious inside


Yeah, but 8 MPG going downhill in neutral is not what I consider a good ROI...


----------



## jimdangles (Jul 29, 2015)

SumGuy said:


> I can tell you I've had many pax say, "I'm glad you didn't pick me up in a Prius"


Im sure they wouldn't say that to my face but I have only done 30 rides so far and I get "im surprised how roomy this prius is" quite a bit.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

jimdangles said:


> Im sure they wouldn't say that to my face but I have only done 30 rides so far and I get "im surprised how roomy this prius is" quite a bit.


I am not a big fan of the prius, I think its ugly. But it is well designed inside and is pretty roomy. I'm 6'2", I don't have an issue with riding in the back. It doesn't look like it can hold a bigger guy, but it is a well engineered car, albeit, it is ugly.

Also the trunk is very well engineered as well and you would be surprised how much luggage can fit in it.

Would I own one, hell no. But I think it is a perfect fit for the UberX Application.


----------



## jimdangles (Jul 29, 2015)

Optimus Uber said:


> I am not a big fan of the prius, I think its ugly. But it is well designed inside and is pretty roomy. I'm 6'2", I don't have an issue with riding in the back. It doesn't look like it can hold a bigger guy, but it is a well engineered car, albeit, it is ugly.
> 
> Also the trunk is very well engineered as well and you would be surprised how much luggage can fit in it.
> 
> Would I own one, hell no. But I think it is a perfect fit for the UberX Application.


Pretty much my thoughts on the car but I do own one and hate myself for it everyday. Until I started ubering.


----------



## Richard Cranium (Jun 25, 2015)

Jeep Daddy said:


> Like the title says, I'd like to know what you guys think is the best car for driving Uber X? I drive in the Disneyland California and Los Angeles area.


I would ask to drive theirs to keep the miles off mine


----------



## Jeep Daddy (Jan 10, 2015)

Thanks for your input. I have an 06 Honda Civic Hybrid and get quite a few compliments too. It gets good mileage but I think the hybrid battery system is better in the Prius. I'm actually asking this question for my brother that is just starting out driving for Uber. He's starting by using his Jeep Liberty. I don't know what his mileage is but probably not anywhere near the 38-45 my Honda gets.


----------



## CaliforniaRideSharing139 (Jul 31, 2015)

I have a 2012 Hyundai Sonata Hybrid with the bells and whistles (heated seats for the winter), leather, AC works VERY Good in the summer, and i average about 43 miles per gallon. I get alot of compliments on my car and everyone tells me how roomy it is. I hear alot of good things about the Ford Fusion Hybrids as well.


----------



## Jeep Daddy (Jan 10, 2015)

CaliforniaRideSharing139 said:


> I have a 2012 Hyundai Sonata Hybrid with the bells and whistles (heated seats for the winter), leather, AC works VERY Good in the summer, and i average about 43 miles per gallon. I get alot of compliments on my car and everyone tells me how roomy it is. I hear alot of good things about the Ford Fusion Hybrids as well.


Thank you for your input 139


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

Well if your not worried about costs go with a Hummer, riders love it. That being said I think a good choice is a few year old Nissan Sentra, tons of head room and a big ass trunk (to keep the dead bodies of riders that wish to give you 1 star....OR LUGGAGE I guess.) Whatever you do don't buy new...get a already depreciated slightly used car and drive it a few years then dump it for a newer slightly used car as it's easy to log a 1,000 miles a week if you're doing this gig full time.


----------



## Jeep Daddy (Jan 10, 2015)

XUberMike said:


> Well if your not worried about costs go with a Hummer, riders love it. That being said I think a good choice is a few year old Nissan Sentra, tons of head room and a big ass trunk (to keep the dead bodies of riders that wish to give you 1 star....OR LUGGAGE I guess.) Whatever you do don't buy new...get a already depreciated slightly used car and drive it a few years then dump it for a newer slightly used car as it's easy to log a 1,000 miles a week if you're doing this gig full time.


My sister had a full blown Hummer and she was lucky if she got 8 mpg. I bet the PAX would freak out if Uber showed up in one.


----------



## marty (Jul 17, 2015)

Dave1224 said:


> If you are looking to buy, get a 2 year old 4 door in nice shape with good gas mileage and low mileage. You should be able to get about 4 years out of it. A new car will account for almost half of your car expenses. The more you can lower that number, the more money you can make.


I agree. I think some folks do not appreciate the expense of depreciation. I am only doing it to supplement my regular income, so I am using my 2 year old daily driver. If I were to buy a car for the sole purpose of ubering full time, I would probably go with a 3 or 4 year old used corolla/sentra or something along those lines. I cannot imagine buying a new car to uber in. I think they offer a lease program in some markets, but I think you have to do a three year term. Sounds a lot like owing to the company store, considering that uber can control how much you charge. I would be terrified that they would cut the rates the week after I signed a lease deal for a prius.


----------



## marty (Jul 17, 2015)

Jeep Daddy said:


> Thanks for your input. I have an 06 Honda Civic Hybrid and get quite a few compliments too. It gets good mileage but I think the hybrid battery system is better in the Prius. I'm actually asking this question for my brother that is just starting out driving for Uber. He's starting by using his Jeep Liberty. I don't know what his mileage is but probably not anywhere near the 38-45 my Honda gets.


I drive a patriot, and I usually manage about 23-25 MPG.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

lakesnake said:


> I use a 2011 Ford Fiesta Hatchback SES with black leather seats and trim. Riders are surprised to see leather in a small car. Handles well in traffic and in the rain. Freezing cold a/c, very important in Austin,Texas. A Focus might have been a larger option, but I'll wait and see.


You mean pleather? JK


----------



## Jimmy D (Jul 4, 2015)

It seems that Consumer Reports ranked the Prius V one of the most reliable cars out there. They started making them in 2012 model year. At 42 MPG in the city and an SUV storage area, it really is great. Under 100k miles it sells for $12 to $14K in auto trader. It should go 150k miles or more and one model even has reclining back seats. (model 5)


----------

